# Stuffing/Dressing Thread



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I found the recipe I talked about in another thread. It was in Fanny Flagg's Original Whistlestop Cafe Cookbook.

6c cornbread crumbs
2c biscuit crumbs
1/2 t salt
1 t pepper
1 1/2T rubbed sage
2c chopped celery
1 1/2 c finely chopped onion
1/2 c butter or margarine
1/3 c water
2 c reserved broth
1/2 c vegetable oil
3 eggs beaten

Combine first 5 ingredients and set aside. Combine celery, onion, butter and water and bring to boil over medium heat add to the cornbread mixture, stir in broth, oil and eggs, mix well. Put in a greased shallow pan about 2 1/2 quart uncovered and bake at 375 for 45 minutes or until set and golden brown. Makes 12/14 servings.

The first time I made it I tripled everything and put in a 11x17 pan I think, it was years ago.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Not sure where you get cornbread or biscuit crumbs. Is that something available in most markets? Look like it would make a good stuffing just using bread cubes in place of crumbs.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

turbo4 said:


> Not sure where you get cornbread or biscuit crumbs. Is that something available in most markets? Look like it would make a good stuffing just using bread cubes in place of crumbs.











Make your cornbread and crumble it up. Cook some canned biscuits and crumble them up. Bread cubes wouldn't work.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That recipe is very much like I make it - part corn bread and part white bread

I moisten it with chicken broth and put in chopped onions, chopped celery, 
salt/pepper, lots of rubbed sage, rosemary, thyme and chopped parsley

Then I fry it in butter and olive oil until a little bit crispy.
I used to put eggs in it but found the eggs dry out the stuffing,
so no more eggs. 

Also, when moistening it with the chicken don’t moisten it too much 
or it will be mushy. and be careful with the thyme it’s a very strong spice.

For Thanksgiving I always stuff the bird…but when I making it with 
just chicken I just make it stove top style...As a matter of fact
I made it again last night with a cream gravy. ( didn’t stuff the bird)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've only stuffed a bird once and didn't really like it that way so I just baked the stuffing and serve, never noticed it being dry. Usually with giblet gravy but cream gravy sounds good also or maybe a brown gravy.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I've never had "stuffing" - and bread is totally out of the question for dressing.
I make "dressing" a couple of times a year. not for any kind of occasion, but just because I like it. (I had it for supper last night).
look for "Cornbread Crumbs" - if you can't find that, look for "Cornbread Stuffing Mix". Walmart has 6oz boxes. this may be a seasonal item. so the time to buy and add to your pantry is during the Christmas Holidays - check the expiration date if you intend to keep it for a few months. (I'll add the info for something "different" when I get the photos together from what I made last week).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Up north we call it stuffing, down south it’s called dressing.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I think the actual difference is the way it is prepared and served.
stuffed inside the bird is called stuffing
and as a side dish served out of a big pan is called dressing.
maybe ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I think the actual difference is the way it is prepared and served.
> stuffed inside the bird is called stuffing
> and as a side dish served out of a big pan is called dressing.
> maybe ?


I think you’re right…one thing stuffing or dressing it’s delicious.
it’s the best part of Thanksgiving, that and pecan pie.

I remember once on a trip to Lancaster Pa. Amish country we had
a Turkey Fillin’ Dinner…It was stuffing with bits of turkey in it
with creamy gravy and mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce.

It sure was good and a good thing to make if you only have a little
bit of leftover chicken.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i've had several different kinds of home made stuffing/dressing, couldn't stand any of them. 

this stuff, i love, as long as it stays flaky.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We've used Stove Top Stuffing/Dressing also Pepperidge Farm Herb Seasoned Classic Stuffing/Dressing. I still like the recipe I posted though it's a lot of work, especially making a large quantity. I'm planning on making it this year to go with ham. We don't really care for turkey baked, smoked or fried.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> Up north we call it stuffing, down south it’s called dressing.


We used to call it Filling as well(up north). What didn't fit in the bird went in a side dish pan. Turkey pan drippings went into the gravy that went on the filling and mashed potatoes. Stuffed was more often used to describe your feeling after dinner.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You’re get Super stuffed and tired after eating a Turkey dinner cause Turkey has Kryptonite in it. 
It makes you weak and tired too.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I think you’re right…one thing stuffing or dressing it’s delicious.
> it’s the best part of Thanksgiving, that and pecan pie.
> 
> I remember once on a trip to Lancaster Pa. Amish country we had
> ...


Love Amish food. Lived near largest Amish community in Ohio.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Only dressing I disliked was my son-in-laws oyster dressing. He’s a great cook and I love fish but his oyster dressing was salty and unpleasantly ‘fishy.’


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

oysters belong in a seafood meal - NOT in a turkey influenced meal. (yeah, I've had it too).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Son in Law is a serious great gourmet cook. He makes Oysters Rockefella for an appetizer and liver pate too, and gets an assortment of cheese from a shop in their town, delicious
Brie and Stilton cheeses are favorites….He also cooks the entire Thanksgiving meal.
Daughter makes the Pies for dessert.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I love oyster stew but a dont think I want them in a turkey dinner either. Lots of variations for Stuffing/Filling. Heard of one recipe that included Chinese Chestnuts.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Italians put roasted chopped chestnuts in stuffing, it’s quite good. 
son in law puts it in…I don’t - we serve roasted chestnuts after dinner
with the nuts - before the desserts.

I think it was Don DeLuise that said that he came from a very Italian
family, you sat down for Sunday dinner at one in the afternoon,
and got up at seven at night.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the traditional dressing like the thread title. But I do use some sausage I crumbled up in it.
I make the turkey stock in advance and use it for the gravy and the dressing.
I never put the dressing/stuffing inside the bird. That really adds time to the turkey and its very easy to overcook turkey.
I use the drippings also for the gravy.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

So i made the Stuffing today to get a jump on all the cooking ,the wife was telling me dont bother until she tasted real homemade stuffing for the first time vs Stoveptop in a box. Must be 15 yrs since iv had any homemade myself . Worth the work.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made the stuffing yesterday to bring to sons house. Stuffing with gravy is the best part of the meal.  I’m also making sweet potatoes and creamed cauliflower.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like white bread stuffing/dressing. We don’t put it in the turkey because it contaminates the turkey with gluten, then she can’t eat it. We make in in the crock pot. I really like institutional stuffing, like in a school cafeteria. Before I retired from a public school, I got in line on turkey and stuffing days and they gave me a double dose.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We are having bread stuffing also this year.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> I like white bread stuffing/dressing. We don’t put it in the turkey because it contaminates the turkey with gluten, then she can’t eat it. We make in in the crock pot. I really like institutional stuffing, like in a school cafeteria. Before I retired from a public school, I got in line on turkey and stuffing days and they gave me a double dose.


My wife makes the stuffing from gluten free bread so I can eat it. I like Sam's Choice (Walmart) Multigrain bread but they also have a white bread.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

The best gluten free bread we have found is Canyon Bakehouse Heritage White.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> The best gluten free bread we have found is Canyon Bakehouse Heritage White.


I have tried that also but I think the Sam's Choice is better. But I don't buy white.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@660catman, Where's WoW? I need one of those disgusted memes, but, I can't even remember the name of them!🤣


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> oysters belong in a seafood meal - NOT in a turkey influenced meal. (yeah, I've had it too).


If you grow up with it. . . we had Scalloped Oysters, in addition to turkey, every Thanksgiving. An acquired taste like Spam, I guess.😊


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

There you have it Pa favorite TG side dish is STUFFING shared with Maine. and NH.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know. . . gravy, mashed potatoes & stuffing aren't side dishes, they're required! The original pilgrims ate them. We were on the second boat.

'There are only two surviving documents that reference the original Thanksgiving harvest meal. They describe a feast of freshly killed deer, *assorted wildfowl, a bounty of cod and bass*, and flint, a native variety of corn harvested by the Native Americans, which was eaten as corn bread and porridge." Oct 5, 2020
*What Food Was Actually Served at the First Thanksgiving*


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Turkey was a common in the area at the time but Potatos and bread stuffing was not introduced until much later.








The importance of wild turkeys for colonists at Jamestown and native Powhatan Indians


Turkeys are mentioned in the earliest writings of explorers and colonists at Jamestown.




www.dailypress.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

turbo4 said:


> Turkey was a common in the area at the time but Potatos and bread stuffing was not introduced until much later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was tongue in cheek. We were on the second boat, though!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Son made scallops wrapped in bacon for an appetizer.
very good. 









,


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bacon and scallops.Mmmmmm, Not much room for improvement there. A dollop of smoked cheese? Just brainstorming.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rumaki - Fried chicken liver with water chestnut inserted, covered with bacon.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Rumaki - Fried chicken liver with water chestnut inserted, covered with bacon.


We loved deep fried crispy chicken livers. We get them from a restaurant that has home style cooking. They are messy to deep fry at home and spatter and pop.
I also like Chicken liver pate. Great on crackers. We like beef liver as well. Never had _foie gras_ but would love to try it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Look up "Foie gras cruelty". They force feed ducks and more.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> Bacon and scallops.Mmmmmm, Not much room for improvement there. A dollop of smoked cheese? Just brainstorming.


Try a raw shrimp wrapped with a piece of tenderloin (venison if you have it), wrapped with bacon. Grill until the bacon is crisp.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> We loved deep fried crispy chicken livers. We get them from a restaurant that has home style cooking. They are messy to deep fry at home and spatter and pop.
> I also like Chicken liver pate. Great on crackers. We like beef liver as well. Never had _foie gras_ but would love to try it.


We grew up eating fried chicken livers with sauteed beefsteak tomato slices. Yum! I think they were chicken-fried with flour, salt and pepper. I tend to just saute them nowadays.
I guess it was a Southern thing?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

rjniles said:


> Try a raw shrimp wrapped with a piece of tenderloin (venison if you have it), wrapped with bacon. Grill until the bacon is crisp.


That sounds good ,im looking for more ways to make Shrimp since Crablegs and Lobsters seem to have gone up in price 100%. Still buying shrimp at reasonable prices for now anyway.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

turbo4 said:


> That sounds good ,im looking for more ways to make Shrimp since Crablegs and Lobsters seem to have gone up in price 100%. Still buying shrimp at reasonable prices for now anyway.


This is a good dish if you can eat salt.









Salt and Pepper Shrimp


This salt and pepper shrimp recipe is a Cantonese dish that can be made at home with just a few ingredients––Sichuan peppercorns, green peppers, and garlic.




thewoksoflife.com





Look up Ceviche & the Cioppino I keep trying to get Two Knots to make. 😄
Shrimp Enchiladas are good, too. I think the dishes are endless.

If you visit Puerto Penasco in Mexico, you can eat shrimp that the restaurant got right off the boat!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Look up "Foie gras cruelty". They force feed ducks and more.


Yes, I have heard about this and frankly it does bother me. Then I think about the veal I buy regularly. Well I don't think about it when cooking and eating it. I love veal.


Nik333 said:


> We grew up eating fried chicken livers with sauteed beefsteak tomato slices. Yum! I think they were chicken-fried with flour, salt and pepper. I tend to just saute them nowadays.
> I guess it was a Southern thing?


Thats how we make them and how they make them. Dry them off real good, salt and pepper then dredged in flour. I love them with a little Franks or Crystal hot sauce. I always get a side order to make sure I have enough.
Yes, its a southern thing I guess. Been eating them since I was a kid.
The only time I saute chicken livers is when I'm making a pate. I have not made it in a very long time and forget whats all in it. Never overcook liver of any kind. I think this is why so many say they do not like them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - are you in the South? I think you said your mother is of Italian heritage and your father of Cuban heritage? Lucky you!
I think my Heinz 57 is pretty bland. Except for my Southern roots.😄



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinz_57



"In Edmund Morris' The Rise of Theodore Roosevelt, xxvi, he says, “His ability to find common strains of ancestry with voters has earned him the nickname of ‘Old Fifty-seven Varieties.” Though it is not clear at what point in his career this was said of him."


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

J. V. said:


> Yes, I have heard about this and frankly it does bother me. Then I think about the veal I buy regularly. Well I don't think about it when cooking and eating it. I love veal.
> 
> Thats how we make them and how they make them. Dry them off real good, salt and pepper then dredged in flour. I love them with a little Franks or Crystal hot sauce. I always get a side order to make sure I have enough.
> Yes, its a southern thing I guess. Been eating them since I was a kid.
> The only time I saute chicken livers is when I'm making a pate. I have not made it in a very long time and forget whats all in it. Never overcook liver of any kind. I think this is why so many say they do not like them.


JV, really Franks or Crystal hot sauce? I know you are from upstate SC but is that still in the South? Texas Pete is the only way to go[emoji16]

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@rjniles - When I lived in Hawaii near a Marine base, I had a Marine tenant from Louisiana who had family send him cases of hot sauce. I can't remember the brand, though. Ironic, because, we were so much closer to Asia with all its hot sauces.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I always get a side order to make sure I have enough.


Do you mean the restaurants serve them? I've never seen that before but California does have some specialty Southern BBQ restaurants I haven't been to. Especially in LA.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

rjniles said:


> JV, really Franks or Crystal hot sauce? I know you are from upstate SC but is that still in the South? Texas Pete is the only way to go[emoji16]


RJ, Texas Pete is the most common around here. Its on every restaurant table. I do not like it as much as the others. Crystal has always been my favorite but I like Franks too. I buy the big two pack at Costco. I make the traditional Buffalo wings and it has to be one of these two. Tabasco is to hot for me today.
Well SC has become the new Florida with people retiring here. So many stick built houses going up all over the place. Animals being displaced like you would not believe. Shoddy construction as well. So many drainage issues I am hearing about. I am looking for the old SC without the old SC politics and religion.....lol
We will have to move sooner than later as keeping up this property is getting harder and harder every year. And I'll be damned to move back to what I once called my home state. Florida has been scratched off the list.
Hope you had a good thanksgiving!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Do you mean the restaurants serve them? I've never seen that before but California does have some specialty Southern BBQ restaurants I haven't been to. Especially in LA.


Yes, chicken livers are on many menus here. We have one about 8 miles away. Home cooking.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rjniles said:


> JV, really Franks or Crystal hot sauce? I know you are from upstate SC but is that still in the South? Texas Pete is the only way to go[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


Oh Lord here we go again. Add Valentina's to the list of hot sauces. I have that and Frank's, Crystal and Cholula staring at me every time I open the pantry. Decisions, decisions, decisions, what to do, it never ends.  
Valentina's comes from Mexico as does Cholula.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the regular Valentina.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Oh Lord here we go again. Add Valentina's to the list of hot sauces. I have that and Frank's, Crystal and Cholula staring at me every time I open the pantry. Decisions, decisions, decisions, what to do, it never ends.
> Valentina's comes from Mexico as does Cholula.


No decision for me, I only have Texas Pete.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Now looking for leftover turkey ideas. I'm thinking Turkey Pot Pie. And Turkey Cheese Steak Hoagie.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

turbo4 said:


> Now looking for leftover turkey ideas. Im thinking Turkey Pot Pie. And Turkay Cheese Steak Hoagie.


Sounds good to me and if you have enough you could make a vegetable turkey soup.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I went with Turkey, Alfredo Sauce and egg noodles today,very good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

The left overs are gone and not fast enough. The dog is now the recipient of any turkey that remains.
We ordered pizza last night. It was great.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Just had turkey soup (from the leftovers) for lunch, it was good but am turkeyed out.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We just bought a fresh 13 pound turkey for 29 cents a pound…We cut it up into pieces
and froze half…I have it cooking away in my wolfgang Puck oven. The carcass has plenty
of meat on it for tomorrow’s turkey soup.
We went to sons house for Thanksgiving - so no leftovers..


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, half of a 13 pound turkey took 40 min @ 375* in my wolfgang puck steam oven.
I also put in one big sweet potato and smeared it with butter, honey and cinnamon.
very good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> We just bought a fresh 13 pound turkey for 29 cents a pound…We cut it up into pieces
> and froze half…I have it cooking away in my wolfgang Puck oven. The carcass has plenty
> of meat on it for tomorrow’s turkey soup.
> We went to sons house for Thanksgiving - so no leftovers..


I like turkey as well. I buy turkey parts year round. Mainly thighs or wings. I braise them in a BBQ type sauce with chicken stock, onions and garlic until its fall off the bone tender. Some mashed potatoes and a veggie makes it a kings meal anytime. The sauce makes a great gravy. The addition of the BBQ sauce makes it where no thickener is needed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have sudden craving for wild rice. Anyone?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I have sudden craving for wild rice. Anyone?


Fried garlic rice and throw a little turkey in there along with bacon bits. Yea wild rice is great ,iv read its actually grass seed but its good. Wife buys rice by the 20 lb sack and it dont last long.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love stuffing with bread and wild rice mixed. That’s what I put in Cornish game hens.
Tonight we‘re having turkey hero’s with mozzarello and cranberries. Easy night.


----------

